# Hubby wants to change the rules.



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

So hubby and I had an arguement. We haven't had a proper row in over a year and it totally freaks me out. I'd quite happily have ferocious rows with previous bf's but its just with hubby because he's so even tempered when he get angry its totally out of character for him.

So hubby was going away for a couple of days for work, so as usual I made a special effort I bought a new chemise did a nice dinner and we went to bed early, So the first shag was brilliant a little rough and intense which is how I like it.The problem I mentioned before in an earlier thread wasn't there and it was really good.

So we cuddled for a while after which we both like, after a while I could feel hubby getting ready to go again. So as per usual I started to give him oral. After a while he gave me the signal that he was ready to back to vaginal sex which is unusual cause usually I spend a lot longer.

I should explain that our routine is that I give him oral untill he's pretty much ready to finish and then we go back to vaginal just for the last minute or so.

Anywho after shagging for a while its glaringly obvious that he's not ready to finish. So I'm starting to get sore. One of the things hubby doesn't really realise is that he's actually quite big (I've told him this but he doesn't really believe me) and while it's okay for him to thrust all the way in the first time the second and third time it does get uncomfortable.

So anyway I suggest I go back to giving him oral. Then he says why don't we keep going and maybe I'll orgasm again. This is when I got pissed off.

Every now and again I will have a second orgasm which hubby gets a lot of satisfaction from. So this evening he deliberatly changed our routine to try and make me orgasm again. He didn't tell me this was what he wanted to do and he knows I usually don't want to even try.

So I get a little pissed off when I realise and we stop. I have a go at him for not telling me what he was doing, and he just says he'd rather not have sex if I'm not enjoying it.

So then I got more pissed and told him that hisraging hard on said otherwise. This was probably a mistake as overt sexual stuff like that makes hubby uncomfortable and throwing it in his face well I regret that.

So he just ends it there and goes to get a shower and starts to get ready.

I kind of regreted what happened so as he was going to leave I tried something we'd do occassionally. He still had time when he was going out the door so I opened my dressing gown did the whole ****ty nymph routine went to snog him as a prelude to a quicky.

So he turned me down flat. It is not a nice feeling there I was with my gown open and I get rejected by my own husband. At this point I went mental started shouting and screaming in a way I've never done with him and just turned my back on him. 

So I've been working out for the last while, I've got a missed call on the phone but .....

Oh I dont' know I'm upset and angry. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think you're both wrong. I think you're both wayyy overthinking the sex thing. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying, that you should't strive as a couple to have great sex. But geez, right in the middle, all this hullabaloo and worrying and second guessing each other. Just do it and enjoy it for whatever it is, some nights it will be amazing, other nights, just so so.... 

I think both you and he might be over analyzing a bit. Dont' you? I'm just trying to help!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp-

Interesting. My wife does not like it if I do anything new without running it by her first.

However, I'm sure you can negotiate. I doubt hubby can truly last out long without sex, he's bluffing. 

What is also clear is that sex is one hell of a dynamic for you - you both have a clear idea what you want, and at the moment it is not the same. Result: fireworks.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

oh neither of us are going to do the whole denial of sex thing. Even if we're angry we'll still have sex.

When we first got together the sex was tragically bad, and I'm being honest when I say it was mostly down to him. He was in this ****ing awful 8 year relationship when he met me, and he had all these habits that he'd gotten into mainly to placate his ex.

Anywho so we sorted things out sexually which is why I'm pissed now. We had all these problems at the beginning of the relationship, we worked at it and go from having awful sex to incredibly good sex in the space of a few months. Now he wants to revisit all that and for no good reason.

I'm perfectly satisfied sexually, and he's perfectly satisfied sexually so what's his motivation?. Seriously I don't get it!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp-

What I'm getting from this is that we have two very strong people here. If you were able to improve his game so much already, there is probably no limit to how far you can travel.



sarah.rslp said:


> He was in this ****ing awful 8 year relationship when he met me, and he had all these habits that he'd gotten into mainly to placate his ex.


Care to share?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> sarah.rslp-
> 
> What I'm getting from this is that we have two very strong people here. If you were able to improve his game so much already, there is probably no limit to how far you can travel.
> 
> ...


There's no need for either of us to improve our game any further. What makes this whole thing so ****ing ridiculous is that the sex is pretty much as good as I've ever had and I know for a fact its miles ahead of anything hubby's every had.

We worked through all these issues with sex at the beginning of our relationship why the **** does he want to revisit them?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> We worked through all these issues with sex at the beginning of our relationship why the **** does he want to revisit them?


Is that a genuine question, or angry rhetoric? If it's a real question, be warned that it's almost certainly a 'Pandora's Box'.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Is that a genuine question, or angry rhetoric? If it's a real question, be warned that it's almost certainly a 'Pandora's Box'.


I mean I can understand if there was something wrong but there isn't, so what the **** is he thinking.

This morning I've just been getting more and more angry, his plane lands in a few hours, and the first thing he's want to be doing is phoning to apologize. Even if I had been the biggest ***** in the world (which I wasn't) walking out on me like that is not ****ing on, and its not ever going to happen again.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I mean I can understand if there was something wrong but there isn't, so what the **** is he thinking.


I think you're missing the point. _He _thinks there is something wrorng, and _you _don't want to look at it.



sarah.rslp said:


> This morning I've just been getting more and more angry, his plane lands in a few hours, and the first thing he's want to be doing is phoning to apologize. Even if I had been the biggest ***** in the world (which I wasn't) walking out on me like that is not ****ing on, and its not ever going to happen again.


You can't dictate his reactions, only yours.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> I think you're missing the point. _He _thinks there is something wrorng, and _you _don't want to look at it.
> 
> 
> You can't dictate his reactions, only yours.


Yes I ****ing well can. I've never put up with behaviour like that and I don't intend to start.

His plane lands in a little over an hour he's had his cooling down period, I've been 100% supportive of him, his job and his family but the very first thing he'd better do when he lands is get on the phone with a carefully worded apology.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Phew, I'm interested to see how this pans out. Irresistible forces and immovable objects and all that...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah, I've learned recently though a series of marriage books I've read that you can not ever dictate or change your significant other's actions/reactions, you can only change your own.

However, most of the time by changing your own you will indirectly change how your SO reacts to you.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Sarah, I've learned recently though a series of marriage books I've read that you can not ever dictate or change your significant other's actions/reactions, you can only change your own.
> 
> However, most of the time by changing your own you will indirectly change how your SO reacts to you.


Sorry but that's bollocks. He knows that what he did is unacceptable. I'm pretty even tempered he must have known how I'd react even before he did it. I'm not some unpredictable harpey. 

I ****ing knew sex would be the source of an arguement eventually.

I've calmed down a little though which is good I suppose. It's just killing me, I've never invested so much in a relationship before. We actually sat down and worked out a system of give and take when it came to sex, so we matched ourselfs to each other. And then he just goes and thinks he can move the goalposts.

And as for brushing me off as he left, I had 6 serious relationships before hubby and if any of them had done that... well that would have been it dead.... I love him to bits but I'm not putting up with that.

So yeah I'm afraid if his attitude on the phone isn't 100% apologetic, I am going to dictate a new one for him.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, I'm with MT on this one, I want to see how this transpires/ends.

Pull out the popcorn.

You eventually might realize that you can't dictate how others act, they are their own person.

You can only affect/change how you react.


You are refusing to believe you had any part in this altercation.

"So anyway I suggest I go back to giving him oral. Then he says why don't we keep going and maybe I'll orgasm again. This is when I got pissed off.

So I get a little pissed off when I realise and we stop. I have a go at him for not telling me what he was doing, "

Even you admit he suggested staying in one position and that set you off/pissed you off.

You jumped off him, and started arguing with him right in the middle of sex and you really wonder why he wasn't all for it 10 minutes later when he was leaving to catch a flight?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> So yeah I'm afraid if his attitude on the phone isn't 100% apologetic, I am going to dictate a new one for him.


Unless you have a way to turn him into a glove puppet (I hope I'm not being too graphic ) it can't be done!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Unless you have a way to turn him into a glove puppet (I hope I'm not being too graphic ) it can't be done!


Sounds interesting....


Seriously though, I can't imagine what the husband here wouldn't like about having rules and routines in a sex life with his wife. Such rules and routines that he can't even suggest staying in one position for awhile longer when she wants to change without her getting pissed off.

:scratchhead:

Yes, I was being sarcastic. Rules and routines aren't typically things couples enjoy in a sex life, its of course usually the female that likes "spontaneous" instead of a routine, but it is the man that likes "different" instead of a routine. 

I'm not saying that sarah is 100% to blame, so don't read into that, I'm just saying that the husband isn't 100% to blame. As I've found in most arguments in marriages, its probably close to 50/50 once you delve deep into the situation.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I have to admit that we get into a routine. However, every few months or years it changes for a better one. The change is occasionally brought about by fun experimentation, but usually it's me complaining that I want more out of life. I want to shoot for the moon (not literally).

I see nothing wrong with routine, it can work very well especially if it was the result of experimentation which proved satisfying to both partners.

However, even the best routine gets worn out occasionally, and it's healthy to change it about


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

It's strange posting on here stage by stage of my little tiff.

I had hoped for some feedback I could engage with but I suppose if revitalisedhusband has got the popcorn out then it won't be completly wasted effort. (you really are a penis aren't you?)

So hubby apologised, before I had a chance to go ballistic. He knows me well enough to know that I was going to go into a rage after he left like that. I didn't have to make any threats he just promised he'd never do it again. 

He offered to get on a plane and come home which I thought was pretty silly, he would do it if I asked him. But come on I asked him why didn't it occur to him to come back before he got on the ****ing plane. he said he phoned me but... ah whatever.

So I didn't forgive him yet because I'm still pissed but I didn't rage at him down the phone either. I told him to get his head straight as people are relying on him. He's actually got other worries as well.

So when he gets back whether he likes it or not he's getting a sit down talking to about sex. I mean of all the men I've been with he's the most ****ing stupid when it comes to sex. Essentially his view is that because every once in a blue moon I orgasm more than once then he should aim for that every time, but without actually telling me this is the plan he decides he's going to start pounding away at me, that little bit extra, ****ing idiot.

Seriously I'm going to get a ****ing ruler, So I can show him a quick comparison the length of his **** with my ****ing vagina, he's an engineer he can work out the ****ing problem with dimesions.

He's probably the smartest most successful man I've been with, I respect and admire him but he's just got these ****ing stupid ideas.

I'm almost certain the problem originates with his ex gf, ****ing ***** that she is. I've got the afternoon free and I'm tempted to track her down. I mean he was with her for eight years in this dead end relationship, she didn't want to get married, didn't want to have sex or even spend any extended period of time with him I mean what the ****.

I'm not a big fan of psycho babble but hubby needs to get clear in his head that that woman was not normal, that her views on sex were not shared by most other women. When we got together first I think he got it in his head that I was some sort of nympho that was going to chuck him If I wasn't satisfied. I think because I made such a big deal out of sex at first he felt he had to rag me senseless.

when we first got together and the sex was so shockingly bad I couldn't understand it, cause he did have quite a sex drive it was just all these weird habits he'd formed. So the sex went from awkward, bad and infrequent to pretty damm good and more often than was comfortable. Then there was the whole thing about him not wanting me to give him head that lasted for nearly a year... 

Anyway i've decided its going to all get sorted when hubby gets back. We had a whole set of rules when it came to sex but if hubby wants to renegotiate thats fine but its me that's going to be doing it.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp-

Well, my wife would agree with you on the two orgasm thing - it only happens when the stars are in alignment... and although we could "reach for it" more often, she does not need it.

I suppose a lot of men think (and I was one of these at one time), if one is good, two must be better. I realise now that some women get tired or at least very satiated after orgasm, especially if they squirt, and they just don't need another.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow.

First the name calling (thanks) then the rant...maybe I'm way off base but you sound REALLY controlling. 

Don't get me wrong, on one end I'd love if my wife was as serious about sex as you are in that there is never a good reason to decline sex from each other.

However, the whole "I will make the rules or else you will have a new attitude and I will dictate what you do" stuff sounds really really bad.

Your husband sounds like someone who loves you, he obviously apologized because he knew you'd be pissed not because he really was sorry (my opinion only). Maybe if you had just told him "honey, its starting to hurt, just let me finish you another way" he would have understood instead of going ballistic on him about wanting to give YOU another orgasm.

I mean really, you have to see it from his side of it. In his mind you went ballistic for him trying to give you a 2nd orgasm. Do you not see how in his head that sounds like a stupid reason to get pissed off?

Now you are going to have a sit down with him like he's a kid and dictate to him the new rules?

Oh, and the "popcorn" comment was in regards to you believing you can control what other people say/do. Like MT said, an irresistable force and an unmovable object.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I understand your'e really frustrated, and it can be hard when the sex thing doesn't jive between a husband and wife. But Sarah, if the post wrote above, is any idication of how you treat your husband, then I don't think that's what most people consider respect and admiration. 

I am not saying that you do speak to him like that, or that you treat him like that. I understand your post might just be a long vent, but you sound kind of mean spirited, and like you are extrememly controlling. And ultimately, this won't solve anything. '
It sounds to me like your hubby is afraid of you. He worships you , and maybe he's afraid of your wrath if he does anything to upset you? 

I might be very wrong, I'm only going based off what you've said, so please I truly hope you don't take offense to this. But, if this is the way you deal with him, and you're going to dictate everything , and he even offered to come home right away from a business trip, then he's clearly wrapped around your finger. 

This might be the way you like it, but it will down the road, result in serious resentment on his part. I am not saying he doesn't have his weird issues with sex, and that you're concerns are not valid. But the way in which you're approaching this, is so hostile, that I doubt you treat him with dignity and respect when you're actually face to face. You got mad at him, during sex, and he was probly sick of your rages, and decided to give you a taste of your own medicine when he turned you down when you flashed him.

Sarah, if I had treated my husband that way, he not only wouldn't have wanted sex when I flashed him, he would have gone on his business trip, called me to tell me he arrived safely, and told me he didn't appreciate the way I treated him. We both would have apologized, and he never would have offered to come home from a trip, just to kiss my a**. 

I think you're not seeing anything at all, from his perspective. The tone of your posts denotes the attitude of a spoiled child that didn't get what they wanted. 

Please know I"m only trying to be honest. Maybe help you see stuff that you're unwilling to admit? You don't have to be so defensive , people on here are only trying to help. Good luck, and I hope you two can work it out, so the sex thing isn't a worry for either one of you.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> I think you're not seeing anything at all, from his perspective. The tone of your posts denotes the attitude of a spoiled child that didn't get what they wanted.


Phew. At last a poster who can stand up to you.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

marina: I agree 100% with you (obviously from my posts) and my wife and I would have had the same conversation when I landed from the plane as you and hour husband.

I'm guessing from MT's posts that he believes we are right about sarah's posts so far on this subject but he didn't want to start the argument...at least that's what I'm getting from the "can't wait to see how this turns out" and "at last a poster who can stand up to you" comments .


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

;-)


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I had hoped for some feedback I could engage with


This I find odd. I have tried to engage with you on many threads and you just don't seem to go there. Am I the wrong gender, or does my manor simply irritate you?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I seriously have too much time on my hands today.

Anywho I've read your post marina and just a few things



marina72 said:


> I understand your'e really frustrated, and it can be hard when the sex thing doesn't jive between a husband and wife.


Right like I said repeatedly I'm not frustrated and neither is hubby. I'm really happy with the sex generally and so is hubby. We had sex 23 times last week (can you imagine what that was like when he wouldn't let me give him head) so quantity and quality is both there.



marina72 said:


> But Sarah, if the post wrote above, is any idication of how you treat your husband, then I don't think that's what most people consider respect and admiration.


You're saying that because of the whole ruler thing aren't you? I've actually couldn't find a ruler but I've got a tape measure I don't know which one will be more dramatic yet. 



marina72 said:


> I am not saying that you do speak to him like that, or that you treat him like that.


Well not generally but I intend to. Maybe I should just go into a wordless sulk keep my legs clamped shut. the tried and tested method?



marina72 said:


> I understand your post might just be a long vent, but you sound kind of mean spirited, and like you are extrememly controlling. And ultimately, this won't solve anything.


I'm actually pretty confidant it will solve it. If I sound mean put it down to my pretty rare mood
'


marina72 said:


> It sounds to me like your hubby is afraid of you. He worships you , and maybe he's afraid of your wrath if he does anything to upset you?


He's not afraid of me nor would I have any interest in being with a guy that's capable of being afraid of me. 




marina72 said:


> I might be very wrong,


Possibly. have you really considered that you could be?



marina72 said:


> I'm only going based off what you've said


Maybe after you read this you could take another look at what I wrote, I know I ramble and 'vent' a little. But generally speaking self deception isn't one of my problems, so maybe you could take a second look



marina72 said:


> so please I truly hope you don't take offense to this


Don't worry I haven't



marina72 said:


> But, if this is the way you deal with him, and you're going to dictate everything , and he even offered to come home right away from a business trip, then he's clearly wrapped around your finger.


Okay I'll clarify. I left the army to get married, because it wouldn't have worked otherwise. Hubby has quite a stressful job, so it's my responsibility to make sure he doesn't have to worry about anything else. Whether its his family or the house or meals laundry, he doesn't and shouldn't have to do any of that. And in the nearly two years we've been married he's started achieving everything I know he can.

So hubby is in charge, in a relationship somebody has to be. He makes the financial decisions and well any other decision to do with general life. I ask I don't tell.

Now when we first me I made clear that the only thing I have a low tolerance for is being ****ed about sexually. I put so much effort into making sure he was comfortable. I tried to work out what he liked sexually even though he didn't really know himself. When I realised he had certain views about what was appropriate I decided to meet them. So i changed the way I dress I even changed the type of undies I wear (which is incidently changing back!!). I told him clearly what I needed from our sex life and he lived up to his end. We were both happy. It was all worked out over a long period of time and what we got at the end was worthwhile. Now I discover that he's been moving the goalpost and it wasn't just last night it was over the last couple of months.



marina72 said:


> and he was probly sick of your rages, and decided to give you a taste of your own medicine


Actually that's the first time I got angry with him in over three years, as I mentioned.

Anywho balls, I'm not tiptoeing around him like some 12 year old. He knows he's in the wrong and I'm going to make it ****ing crystal clear that its not going to happen again.

He's got this stupid ****ing idea (that I am at the moment fully prepared to beat out of him) that somehow because I give him oral sex or don't orgasam every time then the sex is somehow off!! I don't know why but argghh.. Next week I'll go back to my usual accomodating self but come thursday I'm going drill the point home and then move on. (but with nicer knickers)


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

you repeatedly post about things that are upseting you, or that you are clearly frustrated or mad over, and then the minute anyone posts something to try and give you some advice, which is what you asked for, you do what you did above, and you then claim, that there's no problem period and that you're perfectly perfect. 

I don't think you're nearly as well rounded and fantasic as you're making yourself out to be, or you wouldn't be that angry. Every post you've ever written, and every response you've ever written to anyone, is generally obnoxious, and aggressive in a way, and just plain harsh. If you do speak to your hubby, the way you just spoke to me (wrote), when he says something, or does something, you don't agree with, then I can think of another word he'd use to describe you, and it's not congenial. All the things I said, were not done disrespectfully, I was only trying to help point out a different point of view. I certainly didn't mean to set you off even more, as it seems you're a ticking time bomb waiting to explode at just about anyone who doesn't fit your mold of what you think they ought to think, be, or do. 

But if you feel you're totallly justified, right, correct, and a wonderful example of mutual respect in a relationship, then so be it. 

I don't know what else to say. Sorry that you're Not having a problem with your hubby

good luck and god bless.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> Every post you've ever written, and every response you've ever written to anyone, is generally obnoxious, and aggressive in a way, and just plain harsh.


I have to concur. You're abrasive, even on a good day. 

I realise you are justifiably not happy today, and I even hinted that my wife would be similar. 

I actually like you, and your input.

So where next?
​


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

marina72 said:


> I don't know what else to say. Sorry that you're Not having a problem with your hubby
> 
> good luck and god bless.


Oh I am having a problem just not the one that you seem to think I'm having. You know I did make an attempt to respond line by line to you post, I didn't use abusive language I was just being up front.

I'm sorry that I didn't agree with your diagnosis but :scratchhead:

Anywho I am feeling better though


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm glad you're feeling better.  

everyone esle was just being upfront too. if that is what you call what you wrote. and calling another poster a penis..... 

I truly do hope you can get it ironed out, as sex issues in a marriage can be hard to take, no matter what the root of it, or type of problem.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> So where next?
> ​


I think one of my problems is that i live in the middle of nowhere. I kind of had to move into hubby's social circle, which I quite liked but I just miss my old life sometimes.

And then when something like this happens I can't just tell our friends the details and start going on about beating some sense into him. I have to come on her to vent.

Anywho tommorows St patricks day so I've made plans to go out with friends. The ****ty black skirt with matching knickers will be making an apperance, it was very much maligned by hubby. But one of the new rules is he's going to have to get used to it I'm sick of having to leave the house looking like a middle aged librarian to go out with my mates.

And I'm not wearing knickers to bed anymore which was another stupid ****ing dislike. And if I'm wearing a skirt that reaches my kness then I'm going commando, and I've got a lycra running top he made me consign to the attic cause you can see the outline of my bra. Oh and I've got two costumes that a friend of mine made for me years ago that I haven't worn since, she actually tailored them to fit me, and I look absoloutly fab, they're geting an outing and hubby's going to be on my arm (he didn't like them cause...well they are totally ****ty, it isn't just his opinion she actually designed them to give cameltoe) and I'll probably think of something else as well.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> Oh I am having a problem just not the one that you seem to think I'm having. You know I did make an attempt to respond line by line to you post, I didn't use abusive language I was just being up front.
> 
> I'm sorry that I didn't agree with your diagnosis but :scratchhead:


1. Everyone else was being upfront with you and if you can't see that your response to each of us was abrasive at best but definitely rude, then sorry, you are reading a totally different set of forums. And, like marina said, that is your status quo, abrasive/rude the second someone doesn't agree 100% with your view. There is no discussion with you, its you are right or you get rude.


2. You have 3 people responding to this thread and all 3 are in agreement, but you are in the belief that all 3 of us just happen to be wrong and you are right. Good for you, move forward with that, but next time don't ask for advice if you don't really want it. If you just really want a "yes man" to agree with everything you say then just ask for that in the initial post next time.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> And I'm not wearing knickers to bed anymore which was another stupid ****ing dislike.


OK, I'm totally on your side now.

I hate anything worn in bed.
Come to think of it, I hate anything worn full stop 

Yeah, I can see how you have made a lot of changes for his sake, and now it's showtime! If you can both keep a sense of humour, I'm sure he will be able to cope. A lot of guys would be begging you to make the clothing changes you want. Did he come from a long line of priests?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

So just on the off chance that anybody is interested, hubby got back yesterday. We'd chatted a few times on the phone but seeing that I was basically drunk most of tuesday and wednesday I can't really remember what I was saying but I think I reiterated my general unhappiness with the whole incident.

Anywho he got back last night and he had the right idea and we shagged in the hall way, the stairs is actually an ideal place to shag cause I've always thought because of the angle.

Anywho he made a special effort he knows I like to be flipped around and throwen about a little which he did in just the right way (which he usually does). He didn't remark on the fact that i wasn't wearing knickers, even though through forced of habit he still lifted me up at first to slide them off. I know he doesn't like it when I go commando I haven't been wearing them today either but he still hasn't bitten.

So the shag was pretty great, it had kind of been building up for a few days, plus I was out tuesday and wednesday so I was pretty horny.

Rather than go upstairs straight after like we'd usually do we cuddled in the sitting room. He doesn't like it when I go down on him outside of the bed room, I don't think he actually feels comfortable watching me do it. Anywho another things that's going to change, to be honest this time when I looked up he was actually looking at me so I think he was one step ahead of me and wasn't going to give me an excuse to get pissed.

I put his hand on my head cause he finished twice as fast when he's able to guide me, plus I'm only able to deep throat a few times before it becomes uncomfortable so it helps if he lets me know when.

I also was a lot less discrete when I swallowed, usually I have to kind of hide it, I mean where does he think it goes?. I didn' let him switch to vaginal cause that's another rule change. We cuddled and chatted about non sex stuff for a while, and then I went down on him again which was pretty much him for the night.

We still haven't really had the chat yet the formalise the new rules, he has apologised repeatedly for how he left but not for what happened before. I slept in the nude for the first time in ages last night which again was something I missed, I think when I do it for a while he might be prompted to bring it up.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

All I can say is... if I were your husband and you explained the new rules, I would say to quote GWB *"bring 'em on"* 

Except Mr. Bush probably did not know that 'em needed an apostrophe!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd love those "rules"...


----------

